# Problème barre des menus sous Léopard ... :o



## kinox (16 Octobre 2009)

Bonjurno xD !

Big problème pour un maniaque de la beauté et l'apparence comme moi ... : je vous explique tout ...

Quand je lance Time Machine ou quand je met une vidéo plein écran,  vous êtes bien d'accord qu'il n'est pas censé y avoir de barre de menus, chez moi non plus mais pire : en haut de l'écran,  quand je lance Time Machine ou quand je met une vidéo plein écran une barre dégradé grise se met la où devrait être normalement la barre des menus, donc dans le cas ou je lance une appli' plein écran, normalement il devrait rien n'avoir ... U_U

Aidez-moi ! Je vous en supplie :hein: !

---------- Post added at 17h51 ---------- Previous post was at 17h37 ----------

Vraiment désolé mais up : c'est urgent !!! PLEASE !! :rose:

---------- Post added at 18h25 ---------- Previous post was at 17h51 ----------

SVOUPLAIII !


----------



## Fìx (17 Octobre 2009)

Eh oh!! Calmos l'ami!!!! 

J'ai pas SL et ne peut donc pas t'aider....

Mais tu trouves qu'un léger problème d'affichage est un problème si « URGENT » ??! :mouais: Au point de relancer ton sujet 3 fois à raison d'une fois toutes les heures? 


Un problème qu'on pourrait appeler « URGENT » ce serait une perte totale de ses données, un problème logiciel avec des travaux urgents à réaliser qui attendent derrière, des problèmes de connexions internet, de Kernel Panic intempestifs, etc etc...

Et crois moi, y'en a un paquet chaque jour! 


Donc bon, laisse les gens venir voir ton « petit » problème en temps et en heure et théoriquement, si quelqu'un a la réponse, il te répondra!

Zen mec!


----------



## kinox (17 Octobre 2009)

Fusion de pensées maniaques ... KINOX APPARAIT ! Mdr ...

Oui mais pour un maniaque comme moi en dirait que ça fait des années que personne n'a vu mon sujet  Vite ! J'en ai marre de cette barre grise


----------



## wath68 (17 Octobre 2009)

As-tu fais quelque chose de spécial pour modifier ta barre des menus ?
(cf. http://forums.macg.co/customisation...re-de-menu-transparente-sur-tiger-255463.html)

As-tu utilisé Magnifique ou autres ?
Faudrait peut-être en dire plus sur ce que tu as fais, quelle machine etc ??


----------



## kinox (17 Octobre 2009)

Oui c'est ça ! Quand j'avais Tiger j'ai essayé d'avoir la barre transparente et donc après quand j'ai eu Léopard une barre grise est restée en haut ...


----------

